# auguason farms?



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, finally decided to post something. I am a prepper my wife is not so it is hard to get things. Recently i was browsing sams club and seen they had items there. Well basically i wanted to know if anyone has bought the auguason farm items and if it was comparable to other items. i.e moutain house emergency essitenals. And if you had any clue what was in auguason farms starer kit, because it does not show. Thanks look forward to the responsesl.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Augason Farms



> Augason Farms™ Food Storage Starter Pack includes a total of 6 #10 (institutional size) cans. Enough food to feed one person for about 10 days. Kit includes:
> 
> •1 Dried Whole Eggs (56 servings per can)
> •1 Vegetarian Meat Substitute Beef (flavored) (40 servings per can)
> ...


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Augauson farms*

Thanks, looks like i will be getting some then, its nice because sams club wont raise my wifes eyebrows, thanks the_blob


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bjason79 said:


> Thanks, looks like i will be getting some then, its nice because sams club wont raise my wifes eyebrows, thanks the_blob


Yes, we have to be sneaky sometimes, don't we? For what it's worth, my DH has started coming on board, a little at a time.
Welcome to the boards!


----------

